# My Reverse



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It hasn't really slipped into drive and I'm pretty sure it's not a big deal, but I figured asking is a lot like chicken soup - it can't hoit.

My shift lever does not align with the letters on the dashboard. When I put it in Reverse, it actually sits almost on the N and when in drive, it actually goes past the D and sits almost on the 2. I'm sure it's not a problem - just annoying - but does anyone know how I can adjust it? Do I have to open up the steering column or can I just keep yanking it back and forth until it goes back? ................................Just kidding about the yanking. Anybody ever fix this problem?

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think it is terminal Scott, you need to get a new truck now.









Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think it is terminal Scott, you need to get a new truck now.


New truck, new truck, new truck!!!

Seriously, though, Scott, wouldn't you feel safer in a truck where you knew what gear you were in? And a little bigger, a little stronger, roomier, shinier, plusher, safer?









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Pay no attention to those trying to suck you into getting a new truck. Old trucks are good trucks, they have experience and you know their quirks.









Besides, that's advice coming from one guy who's "new" truck is in the shop half the time and the other guy's "new" truck's speedometer doesn't work all the time









I'm no mechanic, but it sounds like there's some kind of adjustment that needs to be made in the shifter linkage.

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had that same problem twice.
Once I backed over a rock which hit the shift linkage under the car, which bent the linkage arm and caused the indicator to be mis-ajusted. I straightened the linkage arm and al was well.
Second time, the dealer had to replace my steerring column because of a broken "C" clip inside the column. After I got it back, the indicator was slightly off - it wasn't too bad so I just lived with it. I'm sure it can be adjusted by the dealer.

Regards, Glenn

P.S. New trucks don't have this problem


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

I don't know the answer to your question, but I have seen the same problem. Many years ago my boss asked me to take his car (Ford station wagon of some sort) through the car wash for him. I got it all lined up on the track, slipped her into neutral and sat back to enjoy the show... Right up to the point where the car rear ended the car ahead of it in the middle of the car wash! OUCH!









At that point I saw two options. Face the wrath of a less than understanding employer (who's car I just wrecked), or head straight for Tijuana! After realizing I did not have enough gas money to make the border, I tucked my tail and returned to the office.

Only after returning to the office, and spilling the beans to my boss, did I remember to do the one thing I forgot in my panic... Actually look at the front of the car! _No damage!_. In any case, my boss got a good laugh out of it, and told me he had been meaning to get the car into the shop and have the gear selector aligned for sometime. Maybe I would run it over to the dealer for him...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question, but I have seen the same problem. Many years ago my boss asked me to take his car (Ford station wagon of some sort) through the car wash for him. I got it all lined up on the track, slipped her into neutral and sat back to enjoy the show... Right up to the point where the car rear ended the car ahead of it in the middle of the car wash! OUCH!
> 
> ...


You're still sticking with that old story Doug? Just admit it. You thought 'D' meant Don't Go.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Scott, I had the same problem after I had my beat around truck worked on. I took it back and the mechanic and he told me to put it in "Drive" and turn the engine off. He then reached up under the dash board and started turning an adjustment. He told me to watch the needle and tell him when it was lined up with "Drive". It has not been a problem since. I don't know where the adjustment knob is under the dash, but it should be close to the shift lever needle. He said all vehicles have them.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> other guy's "new" truck's speedometer doesn't work all the time


Touche'.









BUT, my "new" truck is only an 03!









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like its totaled......come on down to Delaware and I will show you how to fix it....really very easy. All you have to do is sign some papers and you get a brand new shift indicator, attached to a new truck!!!!

It can be adjusted but I don't know how to do it.

Gary

PS...So if "D" means Don't Go....Does "R" mean Ride????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A tranny shop could adjust it for you also. Its a no biggie.

Carey


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Look under the truck where the linkage from the steering column connects to the shift lever on the tranny. This connection must have slid a little. You may be able to tell where it used to be by the marks on the metal. If so loosen the bolt move it back and tighten it up. You could have someone you trust move the shifter from park to reverse to neutral to drive while you watch from underneath to see how it works. This should give you an idea of which way to move it. You do not need to start the truck, just turn the key to "on" to unlock the shifter. Chock the wheels and set the parking brake first.

This is where tow truck drivers will shift your car into neutral if they don't have the keys and they have to tow with the rear wheels on the ground. Did you get towed from an illegal parking space before you noticed the misalignment? They don't always get it back in the same spot.

Keep the old truck and just drive it slow like me.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> Did you get towed from an illegal parking space before you noticed the misalignment? They don't always get it back in the same spot.


Hmmmmmmm. My son has just started driving my truck. No . . . . . wait . . . . . he's still on his permit. Must have been DW.









No, no tow. Just 110,000 miles on it. I'll crawl under the dash first - to see if Crawfish has it - and if I can't find that then I'll crawl underneath. Hmmmm, unless, maybe I can get DW to crawl underneath.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all, here's my .02
Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL. 
We had to learn by feel what mode we were in. Having learned this and understanding the operation of the shifter I can't tell you is there is even a PRNDL on my truck as I never look at it.
Having said this I did have a van once that I could not tell what mode I was in by the feel method.
I took it to the dealer who said they would have to order and replace the steering column. I told them whatever, it's under warantee, all of a sudden they had it fixed in five minutes, without replacing the column.
Bottom line is it's probably an easy fix.

Good luck

Greg


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

G.G.Gator said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


Yeah, I've heard about that Greg. That was back when you had to step on the starter button that was on the floor, right? And the button for the high beams was on the floor too, right? Yeah, I've heard about those.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


Yeah, I've heard about that Greg. That was back when you had to step on the starter button that was on the floor, right? And the button for the high beams was on the floor too, right? Yeah, I've heard about those.








[/quote]
HI! What about the Plymouth Valiant that had push-button gears on the dash?? My grandparents had one of those!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


Yeah, I've heard about that Greg. That was back when you had to step on the starter button that was on the floor, right? And the button for the high beams was on the floor too, right? Yeah, I've heard about those.








[/quote]
Yup....along with crank-down windows, door lock buttons (that you could even open with a hanger when you locked your keys in), AND fly windows...... ahhhhhhh, those were the good 'ole days!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


Yeah, I've heard about that Greg. That was back when you had to step on the starter button that was on the floor, right? And the button for the high beams was on the floor too, right? Yeah, I've heard about those.








[/quote]
Yup....along with crank-down windows, door lock buttons (that you could even open with a hanger when you locked your keys in), AND fly windows...... ahhhhhhh, those were the good 'ole days!
[/quote]
Wow! We're all gettin old, aint we?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


Yeah, I've heard about that Greg. That was back when you had to step on the starter button that was on the floor, right? And the button for the high beams was on the floor too, right? Yeah, I've heard about those.








[/quote]Yup....along with crank-down windows, door lock buttons (that you could even open with a hanger when you locked your keys in), AND fly windows...... ahhhhhhh, those were the good 'ole days!
[/quote]Wow! We're all gettin old, aint we?
[/quote]There ya' go, Scott! Glad to help you step OUT of denial


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > other guy's "new" truck's speedometer doesn't work all the time
> 
> 
> Touche'.
> ...


And my "new" truck is only an 04!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Moosegut,

Fixed that problem many a time in my day. Now to see if my day has passed.

Usually the adjustment is up in the steering column. Many times it has a pin to align it. It is almost never in the linkage.

Mike C


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

This doesn't have to do with "reverse", but does have to do with a "first" driving experience. I was working in the office with my mom, and the GM asked me to drive to the office supply store, and gave me the keys to his car. I was 16 and all I had ever driven didn't have power brakes. My vehicle was a 64 VW stick shift, at the time. SO, I was headed to the office supply store and the traffic light turned red. I hit his brakes like I would normally, on my VW. Needless to say, I left skid marks all over the street. It happened in front of the biggest bank and the post office. All heads turned, and if I could have, I would have crawled under the seat of that car!!














We live and learn!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You can leave skid marks when stopping?
I thought those only happened when the light turns green?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You can leave skid marks when stopping?
> I thought those only happened when the light turns green?
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, Doug. I think what you're referring to as "leaving skid marks" when the light turns green is more commonly referred to as "burning rubber" or "laying tread".








Keep on that happy trail, Doug!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

G.G.Gator said:


> Years and years ago when I took drivers education, the instructor placed tape over the PRNDL.
> We had to learn by feel what mode we were in.


P = Peal Out Mode
R - Race Mode
N = Not Moving Mode
D = Dragster Mode
L - Limp Along Mode


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When my Mom took her first driving test, she failed because when someone in there line of vision got out of the drivers side of the car into the street, she had failed to tell the instructor that it was illegal.

I would like to watch the instructors eyes when the first person who takes the parking test with the new Lexus that parks itself. Pull up next to the other car, push a button and let go of the wheel. Park. Go ahead, try and fail me


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> When my Mom took her first driving test, she failed because when someone in there line of vision got out of the drivers side of the car into the street, she had failed to tell the instructor that it was illegal.
> 
> I would like to watch the instructors eyes when the first person who takes the parking test with the new Lexus that parks itself. Pull up next to the other car, push a button and let go of the wheel. Park. Go ahead, try and fail me


John,
Your mom's driving test sounds like mine. I was driving a 64 VW beetle, and the guy was just a PIA, from the start. I was nervous, it was stick shift, and, of course, I would have trouble getting it in 3rd gear!! What did PIA say? "That's right.......if it won't go in there, just grind it in!!" I could have died........








Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Crawfish was right on the money. Under the dashboard is a small plastic wheel with a small, plastic threaded rod through it that is attached to a very thin cable. The whole assembly is so flimsy I thought that it could not possibly be the adjuster for the shift lever - but it is. Took all of three minutes to adjust. The biggest problem was crawling under there since I uh, ahem . . . . . gained a little weight at the Otter Lake pig roast. Thanks to all for the advice, but the prize goes to Crawfish.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Crawfish was right on the money. Under the dashboard is a small plastic wheel with a small, plastic threaded rod through it that is attached to a very thin cable. The whole assembly is so flimsy I thought that it could not possibly be the adjuster for the shift lever - but it is. Took all of three minutes to adjust. The biggest problem was crawling under there since I uh, ahem . . . . . gained a little weight at the Otter Lake pig roast. Thanks to all for the advice, but the prize goes to Crawfish.
> 
> Scott


Answers to Outback questions and now automobile answers. Another great reason to keep coming back!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd look at a new truck anyway.....Just don't tell the DW you got it fixed..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Well, yeah, Doug. I think what you're referring to as "leaving skid marks" when the light turns green is more commonly referred to as "burning rubber" or "laying tread".


Really?
Thanks for clarifying that for me, Darlene.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

